# Forum promotion flyers



## 4ndrew (May 9, 2011)

Is there a template anywhere for us to print out promotion flyers for the forum? I see a few TT's regularly in my area and we always look at each other as we drive by but I dont think theyre on the forum. It'd be good to have an A5 flyer template to promote the forum that we could print off at home, perhaps with a space to put our username. Just to give them or pop under their wiper. If there is such a thing somewhere could you point me in the right direction, if not do you think its a good idea?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

No but we have plenty of TTOC flyers


----------



## 4ndrew (May 9, 2011)

I'm not a TTOC member... :-( not a big enough member base in Ireland really, don't really see the benefits of joining. Love the forum though 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

4ndrew said:


> I'm not a TTOC member... :-( not a big enough member base in Ireland really, don't really see the benefits of joining. Love the forum though
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


OK, Can't say I follow your logic though.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, I asked [email protected] this a while ago, & gave suggestions for templates, so hopefully he will come up with a suitable template.
Hoggy.


----------

